# fast looksmaxing guide for immediate and temporary PSL gain



## Lorsss (Nov 17, 2019)

dark circles under eyes? apply concealer
bad posture? learn how to stand properly
yellow teeth? keep some coconut oil for 20 minutes in your mouth
short or sparse eyebrows? use the makeup pen to reshape your eyebrow
not tall enough? wear shoe lifts + boots or elevator shoes
dark eye color? wear contacts
thin neck? wear a tutleneck sweater
prominent ears? grow long hair
bad skin color? use foundation
your beard is too sparse? use the makeup pen to fill it
bald? use a hair system
pale white? use fake tanning cream
shitskin indian? use hydroquinone or makeup to get a whiter color


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Nov 17, 2019)

Tbh Jfl


----------



## bassfreak (Nov 17, 2019)

Where is fast looksmax for jaw , maxilla , chin , forward growth and zygos ?


----------



## Kade (Nov 17, 2019)

bassfreak said:


> Where is fast looksmax for jaw , maxilla , chin , forward growth and zygos ?


There is none, aside from fillers. I guess you could use makeup for fake contouring but I sure as fuck wouldn’t recommend it


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 17, 2019)

bassfreak said:


> Where is fast looksmax for jaw , maxilla , chin , forward growth and zygos ?


grow a beard


----------



## Cope (Nov 17, 2019)

Makeupceling is the future tbh


----------



## poonkiller9000 (Nov 17, 2019)

break the palate in half.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hotel? Trivago


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 17, 2019)

Cope said:


> Makeupceling is the future tbh


no one has ever notice my dark circle concealer nor my eyebrow makeup


----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 17, 2019)

No this for your face


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 17, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> dark circles under eyes? apply concealer
> bad posture? learn how to stand properly
> yellow teeth? keep some coconut oil for 20 minutes in your mouth
> short or sparse eyebrows? use the makeup pen to reshape your eyebrow
> ...


10/10 thread I already do contacts and lifts


----------



## the next o'pry (Nov 18, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> no one has ever notice my dark circle concealer nor my eyebrow makeup


can you make a guide/tutorial to learn how to use it properly?


----------



## Anon (Nov 18, 2019)

recessed maxilla? Wrap-around shotgun implant


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 18, 2019)

the next o'pry said:


> can you make a guide/tutorial to learn how to use it properly?


search on youtube "dark circles under eyes makeup"
there are a shit ton of girls who post makeup tutorials on youtube.
From theese videos I learnt the the best way to fix dark circles in using a darker concealer in the inner part and a lighter concealer in the outer part, in fact the aim is getting a homogeneous color under the eyes


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 18, 2019)

Never tried it but icepack for your face makes it leaner supposedly


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 18, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Never tried it but icepack for your face makes it leaner supposedly


if you stand the 0 degrees cold on your face for a whole night it works


----------



## ComeSweetDeath (Nov 18, 2019)

Makeup pen on your eyebrows is seriously overlooked and not discussed enough, it's so easy, nobody can tell that it's fake, and it greatly improves your face.


----------



## ibetucnt (Nov 18, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> search on youtube "dark circles under eyes makeup"
> there are a shit ton of girls who post makeup tutorials on youtube.
> From theese videos I learnt the the best way to fix dark circles in using a darker concealer in the inner part and a lighter concealer in the outer part, in fact the aim is getting a homogeneous color under the eyes



show us pic of you with before and after concealer 

ive seen a lot of videos and girls put concealer then a foundation to blend it it 

alone it's visible


----------



## IWantToMax (Nov 18, 2019)

I got a wide neck but it's 1 meter long jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Nov 18, 2019)

im not gay


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 18, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> I got a wide neck but it's 1 meter long jfl


sorry for you, however traps training under steroids can help you a lot


----------



## IWantToMax (Nov 19, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> sorry for you, however traps training under steroids can help you a lot



My traps have a quite high attachment, so they kind of make up for it


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Nov 22, 2019)

Good shit man, this is all legit stuff that works, gotta stop LDARing and start looksmaxxing.


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 22, 2019)

Cope said:


> Makeupceling is the future tbh


Doesn't work for men. Men's aesthetics depend on a large skull with robust bones. Makeup can at best refine your features as a female, but can't add masculinity to a lacking male face.


----------

